# Bridge down on the White!



## daver (Mar 26, 2006)

For anyone considering floating out the White onto the Green, be advised that there is a collapsed steel bridge six miles upstream of the confluence. We were barely able to get under on the far river left side at about 2,000 cfs, but with any more water or if more trees get hung up, it would most likely need to be portaged. Also, there are strands of barbed wire on the downstream bridge supports just to make things more interesting. Be safe out there.


----------

